# What's your shutter count?



## spirit

I thought it'd be interesting to see what everybody's shutter count is!

Take a new photo (in RAW) on your D-SLR, go to http://www.camerashuttercount.com/ and upload it and then post the result!  (if you don't have another method of finding out the shutter count)

It'd be good if you can give an approximate date you started using the camera too.

Here are my results:





Nikon D3200 - got it on December 25th 2012 (so about 2 years and 3 months old).


----------



## Darren

Doesn't work with smartphones does it? 

Also, it's good to see you around again!


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> Doesn't work with smartphones does it?


Doesn't appear to. I tried a JPEG from my Lumia 625 and it would appear that the JEPGs from the camera do not store the shutter count information. 

I also tried a JPEG from my Fuji S4000 and it didn't work either so I'd recommend uploading a RAW from your D-SLR. 



> Also, it's good to see you around again!



Thanks. I've kind of been drifting in and out of this forum recently. It still seems really quiet around here.


----------



## Geoff

It doesn't appear to work with RAW images, so I'll have to snap a JPEG and see what it is.


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> It doesn't appear to work with RAW images, so I'll have to snap a JPEG and see what it is.



Worked fine with NEF (Nikon RAW) for me...


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Worked fine with NEF (Nikon RAW) for me...


I took a RAW file from yesterday but it said it was invalid, even though the list of cameras says it supports the 5D3.


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Thanks. I've kind of been drifting in and out of this forum recently. It still seems really quiet around here.



It's been kind of up and down over the past year or so but it's definitely down right now.


----------



## Punk

2280 since summer 2013


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> 2280 since summer 2013


You need to go out and shoot more 

I don't have an accurate count yet, but photos that I have shot on my 5D since 2013 and decided to keep is around 12k.  I know I easily have 50k or so on my camera since I shoot a lot of sports and typically have 500-1500 photos per game/event.


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> I took a RAW file from yesterday but it said it was invalid, even though the list of cameras says it supports the 5D3.



That's odd... did uploading a JPEG from the camera work?


----------



## Punk

Geoff said:


> You need to go out and shoot more
> 
> I don't have an accurate count yet, but photos that I have shot on my 5D since 2013 and decided to keep is around 12k.  I know I easily have 50k or so on my camera since I shoot a lot of sports and typically have 500-1500 photos per game/event.



Agreed, my student association has taken up all of my free time...


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> That's odd... did uploading a JPEG from the camera work?


I don't have any JPGs straight from the camera, I tried ones converted in CS but those didn't work, as I figured.


----------



## ssal

I bought the Nikon D3 used in Nov 2008. It had around 8500 clicks. I have been extremely happy with the acquisition. In the 6+ years, I have run up the click count to 45,000. That's  still a baby with a camera built for 250,000 clicks.

Yes, there are newer camera's like the D4 or D850 that has higher megapixel and wider ISO. But for my shooting style, I've found that I have not significant reason to get rid of it soon.

I upgraded from the D1x which had only 4.5 megapixel. I did find the resolution too bad except that it did limit my crop. I bought a really nice lens (28-55 f/2.8D FX) with it. But I hated the cropped sensor and the 28-55 was too heavy to carry around.

The D3 with its full frame sensor allows me to use my pre-digital lenses like my very favorite 35-70mm f/2.8D and 105 f/2.0DC.


----------



## 4NGU$

This doesn't work for my Camera (canon 7d) but its around 85000 for one body and maybe 15000 for the other


----------



## C4C

> Post-Japan


----------



## spirit

Nice! Have you got any good photos to share from your trip to Japan? 

I'm over in Seattle in a few weeks' time - maybe we'll bump into each other?


----------



## C4C

spirit said:


> Nice! Have you got any good photos to share from your trip to Japan?
> 
> I'm over in Seattle in a few weeks' time - maybe we'll bump into each other?



Plenty! I'll share on the other thread spon.. 

and maybe haha.. I live out of the city quite a ways (30 miles)..


----------



## spirit

Awesome! I look forward to seeing them! :good:


----------



## mx344

I have about 90,000 clicks on my 5Dc


----------

